# Lokale Dateien ausführen, IE,FF



## vodn7v (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte lokale Dateien wie zb *.doc oder *.xls auf meinem rechner ausführen.

die dateien werden im internetexplorer dargestellt mit link auf meine hdd (c:\\dateien\...)

leider lassen sich die dateien nicht öffnen.

was kann ich tun ?


vielen dank !!


----------



## orribl (28. Aug 2007)

Ich versteh nich ganz genau was deine Frage mit Enterprise Java zu tun hat.....


----------



## vodn7v (28. Aug 2007)

also ich habe es mal getestet indem ich eine normale html seite lokal geöffnet habe und in dieser verweise auf andere lokale dateien hatte die ich dann geöffnet habe, da hats funktioniert.

da ich mein projekt aber mit eclipse, servlets und jsps mache dachte ich vllt das es irgendwie daran liegt und man dafuer vllt irgednwas spezielles braucht.

wenn ich mit dem mauszeiger über den link gehe steht da "file///C:/helpfiles...../bla.doc"

aber es passiert gar nichts wenn ich drauf klick.


----------

